# Peterborough Show



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Who's going to the Peterborough show on Sunday? As you probably know it's my first outing with my doves, so I'm very excited  If you see me come and say hi!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I will be there with my rats. But I will come and have a look at the mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm entering.May have to cry off though as my dogs in season and it's now or never to get her mated.If she's ready on Sunday I'll have to take her instead.I was looking forward to seeing the doves so hope I can delay the dog stuff.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I am really looking forward to it, I had a great time last year.

I am entering several rump whites and I'll also have a few available for sale if anyone is interested!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

do you think you have anything good enough to do much Ian?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Its difficult to tell. No selfs even worth entering unfortunately but 3 rumpwhites. I am entering a doe which got 2nd place in marked u/8 at London so hopefully she is able to do something in the adults although she has lost a bit of condition and I am a bit concerned about her tail. I am also entering an older buck, mostly for the stud buck class and a cham tan rump white which is a newish line im working on, just to have an entry into the U/8 class and to hopefully get some feedbakc on how well they are doing. I havent really ever had that much interest in the pink eyed mice so would like to compare the colour to a show type champagne to see which direction I need to aim for.
You?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got a couple of nice brokens,one adult and one under.Not much else really.I don't let that put me off though as often everyone else is in the same boat.Shed full of rubbish .


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I will be there with a few rats too, but will come over and say hi


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the rats were next to the mice last year.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

great day at the show and really lovely to meet forum members and Daisys new dog gorgeous George.Excellent r/whites Ian,unlucky for you that I'm on a roll with brokens at the moment.Sarah had a cracking u8 silver ,a real credit and the Doves are already exhibition mice with a few tweaks they will be real contenders.Thanks Leanne and Julie, the rat ladies among other talents for a friendly welcome.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Sarah had a cracking u8 silver ,a real credit and the Doves are already exhibition mice with a few tweaks they will be real contenders.


Awww, Sarah, you made me blush 

I was very pleased with my dove ladies - they got 2nd and 3rd in their class, which had 10 mice in it in total. We were beaten by a fawn bred by SarahC, so congrats to you! 

Yay!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Sarah - good to see you again - fingers crossed your doggy gets preggers. PS my name is spelt Lian, just to confuse matters  
Ian - nice to meet you.
It was an enjoyable day and good to see the rats are out of the cattle shed! Hope to see you all there next year and I may even have some mice to show.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

SarahY said:


> I was very pleased with my dove ladies - they got 2nd and 3rd in their class, which had 10 mice in it in total. We were beaten by a fawn bred by SarahC, so congrats to you!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Sarah xxx


Congrats on your placings.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry for that Lian.Old age and fatigue


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

what was the result?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

David M got BIS with a cham satin.I won the marked with a broken.Not sure on the others.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done Sarah, I hope your roll with the brokens doesnt last too long. If you ever have any crappy surplus brokens I could do with a few for my pet breeding colony.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

whos david m ? x


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Brill! Well done Sarah. And good on David


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

pet breeding colony Ian  I usually have surplus brokens,let me know when you are next at a show and if I'm going I'll bring some.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep my local pet shop pays £2.50 per mouse but only takes does. They love brokens so I'm going to attempt to make enough money to support my show mice lines, hopefully it will be ok.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Well done everyone  It was lovely to meet you SarahC and put a face to a name I will def be in touch about those dutch  Nice to see SarahY and Ian again too, and ty Ian for my cute new buck. I also bought a lab cage for £4 from the dodgy rescue place so was pleased about that. And Lian managed to stop me filling up my shed with rescue rats that I felt sorry for hehe. And I managed to get BOA in the rat section to my suprise with a pearl doe. Now all my young does are in breeding so hoping for some decent kittens for the Bradford champs next year 

edited for crappy spelling


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

Yay well done with the BOA Julie!!!! xx


----------



## Gwerthfawr (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay well done Julie!!!!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done Julie,

I almost came home with the poor dutch rabbit from that awful 'rescue'. I dont understand why a rescue would be selling animals rather than asking for a donation, even a suggested donation!


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

they are there every year, we used to be set up opposite them when we were in the cattle sheds, I think one or two members would go home with rodents or rabbits from there every year, I suppose they know we are all "easy targets" in a way being lovers of small furries


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

has there been any move forward in powder blues being accepted as a rat variety yet,I might join if they get the go ahead.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

They are accepted Sarah, they are still shown in the New Varieties class, I think one member is planning to start working on them soon 

I'm working on a variety that is still in New Varieties (Russian Topaz), there are not many entrants at the moment in that class.

You really have to get your variety "out there" and get it seen by the judges and then once it has been deemed as fitting its standard well and showing well etc then you can ask the Standards Officer for approval for it to go up into Guide Standard.

If shows run next year and we have no more awful bugs I hope to get Russian Topaz out in front of as many judges as I can and then maybe ask before 2010 AGM


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a litter that to my eyes, which of course are novice ,look good.Thats it then I'm going to join .Will I get a guidline of them as a variety with membership.As I haven't shown any or bought much stock,I have bypassed the nasty virus that did the rounds.Good look with yours,they sound lovely.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

You should get a set of standards and rules when you join as your join up pack, you can look at the standards on the website though

http://www.nfrs.org and click on varieties

it will be lovely to see you at shows Sarah, you don't have to be a member to show at NFRS shows, they are all open, so you could try some out for size 

I'm judging in Meldreth on 14th November, which I don't think is too far from Leicestershire, not sure where you are


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

ian said:


> Well done Julie,
> 
> I almost came home with the poor dutch rabbit from that awful 'rescue'. I dont understand why a rescue would be selling animals rather than asking for a donation, even a suggested donation!


Oh Ian, I felt for that rabbit too  5 years old, and offered for sale to anyone with £15 in their pocket. She deserved so much more  Artis are well dodgy, you should have seen the state of the ferrets they had a few years ago on their stand 

Look forward to seeing you at a rat show or 2 then SarahC  We have a show in Brigstock in December too, again, not far from the Leicester area. I also breed a new variety, cream, but have nothing to show atm and waiting for kittens.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I should have taken the rabbit, I regret not taking her (although it would have caused chaos among my bonded pair.) I have a spare indoor rabbit cage she could have stayed in until she bonded in and then had free range of the garage. 

Poor thing, I have a black dutch buck and just saw the potential in her. She just was so unresponsive and quiet, dutch are such intelligent and inquisitive rabbits. At the end of the day when she was still there I struggled not to go over again. IOt would not have been worth the argument when I got home


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

You have to think of your rabbits first though Ian, especially if you have no where else to quarrantine her  I can't imagine that rescue vaccinating, or vet checking anything they offer up for homing 

I hope all the animals there find nice homes.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Very true, i really doubt James would have let me quarantine her in the house :roll:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

My partner is like that :roll: I managed to convince her to let me quarantine new pets in the conservatory, but she won't let them in the house! LOL
She says maybe if I had one or two mice it would be different... I just have too many! :lol:

Willow xx


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

LOL Willow and Ian. You have to train them better then  Takes years of careful conditioning to make them believe it was their idea in the first place


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Better still, so that they either shrug their shoulders becuase there's no point arguing OR they see something and suddenly come out with - you should get one of those! :lol: :roll:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wanted to have a little grumble...

I put my silver doe in class 10, u/8 AOC self, along with my dove does. She is my best mouse and didn't get judged because she was apparently in the wrong class. I've just checked the show schedule because it was bugging me and she *was* in the right class! There was no class for silvers, chams were with fawns this time round. How bleedin' annoying! Why was the schedule different on the show day to what was printed in the NMC News?

Incidently SarahC, you had put your fawn in the right class...

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I can only assume that the wrong schedule was printed in the NMC News because if they'd changed it after entries were made they'd have had to swap everything round on the day and that would just be silly. What a shame for your silver Sarah


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, never mind  Thanks to your kind offer she'll have another couple of chances!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Chams and fawns are almost always together.I did voice my surprise.What a bummer :?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Sarah, that sucks!! :x

Willow xx


----------

